# Supprimer podcasts



## The13 (30 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai Ipod Nano 2GB de 2gen.
J'ai téléchargé des podcasts mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour les supprimer de mon Ipod ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2008)

Il suffit qu'ils ne soient plus dans les éléments à synchroniser lorsque ton iPOD est visible dans iTunes, non?


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2008)

Oui, dans iTunes, tu peut supprimer le podcast et il disparaîtra de ton iPod. SI tu souhaite néanmoins garder le podcast dans iTunes, mais pas dans ton iPod, décoche les podcast que tu ne souhaitent plus lors de la synchro avec iTunes, le tout en ayant bien vérifier de ne pas synchroniser les morceaux non coches.


----------



## The13 (30 Mars 2008)

Ok merci


----------

